# Worming turkeys and LGD?



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

My LGD protects my Turkey flock. and after our two rainy days i saw some round worms in the Turkey poop. our LGD drinks the same water as the turkeys. Is there any wormer for poultry safe for dogs. or how would you worm your birds? there are appx. 60 turkeys in there. So worming them individually is basically out of the question. but. things can change.

thank-you
Jac


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Most worm species are also host specific. Most poultry worms will not infect your LGDs.

That being said, the LGDs still need to be wormed. I use fenbenazole (Safeguard) horse wormer most of the time. It is not absorbed by the GI tract, and overdose posibility is limited.
Ivermectrin gets the heartworm that the safeguard will not get. So I worm with it alternating. But caution on dosing is needed. Especially in Herding type of dogs. "If white on the feet, Caution to treat" is what I was told.

To worm your birds, mix some of the Safeguard horse wormer with some food. Hold the food the day before, and then feed the wormer. Give twice the wormer for the estimated weight. Will not hurt them.

Good luck.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Safeguard and Ivomec are used on both species


----------

